# 3 attenpts



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

I had 3 attempts at trying to do an Eskimo roll in my Kayak today - not done one for 20 yeas. I used to be very good at it. 

My the last attempt today was very close.

Cream crackered now 

Might try again this afternoon .....


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Lanason said:


> I had 3 attempts at trying to do an Eskimo roll in my Kayak today - not done one for 20 yeas. I used to be very good at it.
> 
> My the last attempt today was very close.
> 
> ...


where on earth are you?! :confused2:


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm in Makardi bay


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lanason said:


> I'm in Makardi bay





but not in the water


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Lanason said:


> I had 3 attempts at trying to do an Eskimo roll in my Kayak today - not done one for 20 yeas. I used to be very good at it.
> 
> My the last attempt today was very close.
> 
> ...



Lol...eskimo roll...ie..sponge wrapped around ice cream.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

I was in the red sea in my kayak - literally 

Didn't try again this afternoon


----------

